# EEE PC 1215b (E350) oder HP DM1?



## Plinius (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute

ich bin sehr überzeugt von der AMD Plattform rund um den E350 APU und  bin am überlegen mir ein Netbook auf Basis des E350 zu leisten.

Im Grunde gibt es 2 Netbooks die mich ansprechen würden:
HP DM 1: großer Vorteil: bereits auf Amazon verfügbar und kostet 400, statt 450 wie der EEE PC
EEE PC 1215b: großer Vorteil: ich hatte bereits einmal ein Asus Netbook und weiß was ich von der Verarbeitung erwarten darf

im grunde wirken die beiden netbooks am blatt papier ja fast ident (ob  Win7 Starter oder HP dabei ist, ist mir gleich, da ich sowieso eine Win7  Lizenz von meinem nun ausgemusterten Notebook übrig habe)
allerdings muss ich gestehen, dass ich froh bin 50€ sparen zu können,  allerdings weiß ich nicht was man von HP netbooks erwarten kann...ob sie  gut verbaut sind bzw wie es um den HP support steht
zb weiß ich vom asus support dass er (zumindest stand von vor 2 jahren) inkompetent ist, die verarbeitung ist aber in ordnung

hat zufällig jemand einen DM1 und kann einen ratschlag geben?

oder wisst ihr ein anderes, empfehlenswertes E350-Netbook?

ich danke euch herzlich!


----------



## Woohoo (26. Mai 2011)

Besitze das HP dm1 und bin absolut zufrieden. Leise, sehr lange Akkulaufzeit, gutes helles Display und schnell genug für alles was man gewöhnlich mit einem solchen Gerät macht.
Habe das Gerät bei Cyberport gekauft, durch 2 min. googleln habe ich noch einen 10€ Gutschein gefunden. Somit insgesamt für 369€ bezahlt. Heute wird man noch billiger dran kommen.


Hier noch ein Test:

Test HP Pavilion dm1-3180eg Netbook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## blaba (27. Mai 2011)

Bei Amazon gibts das 1215B momentan zum Vorbestellen für 299€. Dann jedoch ohne OS (was dir ja anscheinend eh egal ist  ), 2GB RAM und 320gb HDD. Ich weiß nicht ob es momentan noch vorzubestellen ist, da nun dort stehen, dass es nicht auf Lager ist, aber ich konnte es vor 3 Tagen noch bestellen. Musst jedoch über google oder idealo suchen 
Worauf noch zu achten ist, das Asus hat 12,1 Zoll und das HP "nur" 11,6 Zoll. Das ist immerhin ein unterschied von knapp 1,25cm . Achja und das Asus besitzt einen USB 3.0 Port, beim HP weiß ich nicht. 
Alternative wäre noch Lenovo S205.


----------



## Woohoo (27. Mai 2011)

Das Asus hat aber auch die gleiche Auflösung wie das HP. 299€ (aufpassen nicht das da plötzlich der AMD C Prozessor drinsteckt) ist aber auch ein sehr guter Preis, wenn der Rest (Akkulaufzeit, Display, Lärmentwicklung etc.) auch gut ist.
USB 3.0 hat das HP nicht.
Von dem Lenovo habe ich auch fast nur gutes gehört. Mir gefiel die Akkulaufzeit nicht, die liegt beim Lenovo wohl bei 4.30 bis 5.00 Std. Dafür ist das HP einigen noch zu laut.

 Am besten man bestellt/testet alle drei Modelle und sucht sich das für sich passende Modell heraus.


----------



## Plinius (27. Mai 2011)

ich weiß dass ich dass 1215b oder das s205 nicht kaufen würde, da ich wenn eine SSD ins netbook einbauen wollen würde
das S205 muss man ziemlich großflächig auseinandernehmen um an die HDD heranzukommen und beim 1215b muss man sogar ein garantiesiegel brechen...zumindest laut youtube videos die ich gefunden habe
von daher kommen die für mich nicht in frage, obwohl mich optisch das 1215b mehr ansprechen würdexD
das hp1 ist vermutlich das einfacher upzugradende netbook, oder?
schade dass es das lenovo x120e hier nicht geben wird, das wäre auch einfach upzugraden soweit ich gesehen habe ^^
beim hp dm1 gibt es auf amazon sogar einen 50€ gutschein von microsoft, aber der gilt leider nur für deutsche studenten und für österreich gibt es keine vergleichbare aktion, sehr schade


----------



## ShadowBear40K (4. Juni 2011)

das 1215B ist jetzt wieder bei amazon ab dem 17. lieferbar. Hab auch eins bestellt. Wie ich weiß, zählt das Garantiesiegel nicht in deutschland. Auch wenn man an dem Teil rumbastelt muss asus die garantie gewährleisten.

ps: gibt kein besseres netbook in dieser preisklasse! 300euro für das ding ist ein P/L hammer


----------



## The Rock (4. Juni 2011)

Hat das 1215B den gleichen E350 wie das HP?

Hier sinds nämlich nur 2x1 GHz
ASUS Eee PC 1215B-BLK017M matt schwarz (90OA3CBA8214AA1E339) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

während das HP 2x1,6 GHz hat
HP Pavilion dm1-3101eg (LE942EA) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Axel Schweiß (4. Juni 2011)

Das 1215B hat keinen E-350, sondern einen C-50.

Edit:
Hier ists z.B. mit E-350: http://geizhals.at/a631519.html


----------



## Plinius (4. Juni 2011)

das 1215b gibt es sowohl mit c-50 ALS auch e350
deswegen muss man genau schauen welches man bestellt


----------



## ShadowBear40K (4. Juni 2011)

Asus EeePC 1215B 30,7 cm Netbook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

300euro ohne os und E-350


----------

